# Heroes of Darmon OOC



## GPEKO (Jun 29, 2004)

In part reposted from another thread :

I'm starting a game featuring the gods, churches and cosmology of the Book of the Righteous. You don't need the BotR to play but it is helpful. The campaign will be centered around the Houses of Darmon, the church of Darmon, god of merchants, travel, joy and free thoughts (in any order ...   ).

Current Players/Characters:
_Creamsteak_ -> Gray the Nomad, Male Half-Orc Druid
_Dark Nemesis _ -> Brandy Galadonel, Female Elf Rogue
_Isida Kep'Tukari _ -> Vivri, Female Human Holy Warrior of Darmon
_Jarval_ -> Dacre Argyros, Male Human Cleric of Darmon (Commerce and Trickery domains)
_Tailspinner_ -> Galstadt Trustryke, Male Human Conjurer

Alternates:
_Nac Mac Feegle_
_dead_radish_


The campaign will follow the 3.5 rules. Use stuff from the cores books and the BotR. Most of the Complete Warrior is also OK but run it by me to be sure.
Characters start at 1st level;
32 point-buy;
hp: max at first level, average after that
gold: average value for your class (assume you 'rolled' 2.5 for each d4)
Race: Use the PHB races only;
Class: All the classes from the PHB, except the paladin which is replaced by the Holy Warrior (see this link for a revised version of this class). The Swashbuckler and the Hex Blade from the CW are also OK.

Since each church has an holy warrior, the cleric class is slightly changed to make it less of a warrior and more of spellcaster.

First, the cleric can spontanously use up a prepared spell to cast one their domain spell of equal or lower level. The cleric never have memorize spells for the extra domain slot at each level. They can spontanously cast either of their domain spell with this slot. Clerics lose the ability to spontaneously cast cure spells.
Second, the cleric get 4+int mod skill points per level, sense motive as a class skill, but lose medium and heavy armor proficiency.
Third, the cleric hit dice is reduced to d6.

Also, I don't feel like rangers should receive spells in this game. The divine spellcasting warrior from the wilds will either be a Holy Warrior with the Hunt domain and a character with levels in some prestige class from the BoTR (like those crazy Hawks of Urian). So I'll use the non-spellcasting ranger variant from the CW.

Since this is a game centered around the Lords of Good, there should be no character with an evil alignment.

Your character should also have some link to a House of Darmon or at least be willing to work for one of them. Faithfuls of Urian, Zheenkeef, Tinel, Maal, Aymara, Korak or Canelle (but not cinnamon ! ok, never mind ...  ) _might_ also be appropriate for this game.


----------



## GPEKO (Jun 29, 2004)

*Gauraxoloth’s Legacy*

Here's some information on the campaign world :

About 50 years ago, the great blue dragon Gauraxoloth and his clan were banished from the western ‘endless’ steppes that border the Kingdoms of Solvagny. Even to the most learned sages are ignorant of the reasons of this banishment but most suppose that he was once the king of the western dragons but a greater power forced him to look elsewhere for loyal subjects. And that he did. The divided kingdoms of the once great Solvagne Empire were ripe for conquest. At first, there was little concern in the Kingdoms when it was known that someone or something had united the human and orcish nomad tribes of the steppes. But little did they know that Gauraxoloth and his flock had not only been busy in the steppes. They also made deals with various groups in the Kingdoms. Cults of Kador, opportunistic nobles, crime lords, goblinoïds from the Quoraf Mountains, and even power hungry and corrupted Bishops of the Great Church were all promised certain things for the help they would bring to what was to be later called the invasion of the Blue Horde.

One by one the Kingdoms fell to the might of the draconic horde. It seem no one were able to stop them. Gauraxoloth himself and his offspring would fly over the battlefields, killing the champions and frightening the others. Even a mighty army of Teraketh was defeated at the battle of Saer Yellios. The fear of the horde began spread from the soldiers to the population. Thousands fled the onslaught, leaving their country for the relative safety of the eastern Kingdoms or the colonies on Hurunam, the hot and mysterious continent across the Sea of Ariane. Finally, the old capital and seat of the Head of the Great Church, Saer Solva, was taken by the Blue Horde. The Great Patriarch himself was killed and hope became a luxury. 

A few still resisted the invader however. The elves and the druids of Great Wood of Eliwyn were among those. As for the Kingdoms, the only ones left were the island Kingdom of Gerde, the mountainous Kingdom of Burmanny, and, beyond it, the small kingdom of Peridive. Lady Tellaria, a dwarven Paladin of the Great Church, was able to piece together an army of paladins, dwarves and refugees of the other kingdoms. With many costly victories, her army was able to end the advance of the Horde in the valley of Burmanny. Gauraxoloth was nonetheless the master of most of the old Empire of Solvagny.

It was not a long and prosperous reign however. All the factions to whom he had made promises to were now vying for power. For example, the new authority of the Great Church wanted the power Gauraxoloth gave them but, still, they hated the Asmodeans and the Orcs nomads. For a decade, the Great Dragon was able to keep them all in line and keel a few rebellions but he was not able to make any progress against Lady Tellaria’s army. An elite group of a few paladins, agents of the Watchers of Aymara and other servants of the Lords of Good were able to take advantage of this division and treachery in the ranks of the Great Dragon. They infiltrated the secret lair of Great Wyrm and slew him after a terrible battle that cost many of their own. The lands of the Great Dragon have been in relative chaos ever since.

Now, 25 years after the death of Gauraxoloth, the remaining Kingdoms and the principalities of Hurunam are stronger than ever while the remains of the Great Dragon Empire are divided and weaken by years of strife. Many Solvagnes speak of ‘reconquest’ but such a thing would cause much death and anguish. The Great Matriarch of the True Great Church*, of Gerde, and Queen Tellaria of Burmanny are the two strongest proponents of this new war of restoration. Will they be able to bring all the kingdoms, principalities, and churches of the Lord of Good together for this great endeavour? And what of the kingdom of the Koomago, in the southern part of Hurunam? Should those dark skinned humans feel worried by the coming of so many refugees in the principalities north of them? And maybe something darker and more ancient than Gauraxoloth threatens the lands, waiting for the ideal time to strike …

* Note that there was a schism in the Great Church after the invasion of the Blue Horde. One side was formed by the ‘exiles’ and is called the ‘True Great Church’ while the other kept the original name and is still based in Saer Solva. Most of main churches of the Lords of Good were banned in the land of the Great Dragon and had to go ‘underground’.

There you go. I wrote more than I first intended (as usual I guess …). I hope I was clear enough and that this was not too much history to absorb. Oh, and the game will start in one of the principalities (colony if you prefer) in Hurunam, just so you know.


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Jun 29, 2004)

One question, can we get a Rogue's Gallery please?


----------



## GPEKO (Jun 30, 2004)

No problem : Rogue Gallery


----------



## d'Anconia (Jun 30, 2004)

*I'm Back!*

Sorry for the absence, I was out of town for a couple of days. I'll be posting a character later tonight. Looking forward to starting this up! Thinking of either a swashbuckler or ranger on the path to a runner


----------



## Jarval (Jun 30, 2004)

I'm going to go with either priest of Darmon or bard for my character.  I'm starting to lean quite heavily towards the cleric option.  He's not going to be all that big on the curative magics though, as Darmon doesn't grant access to the Healing domain.


----------



## GPEKO (Jun 30, 2004)

The party is forming up nicely. It's good to hear from you d'Anconia. It was your initiative after all ...

What do you think of my variant cleric, Jarval ? I hope it's somewhat balanced but it has seen no action yet.

As for Vivri, I have only two little corrections: the ranged attack modifier should be +1 not 0 and the armor check penalty should be -6 (or -4) not -7 (-4 for scalemail, -2 for the heavy shield, the encumbrance ACP doesn't stacks with the armor's, the shield's ACP only applies when you have it in hand). As for the background, it fits the Holy Warrior of Darmon nicely. Not much of a formal training, just some martial training, some religious knowledge and a higher calling.


----------



## Creamsteak (Jun 30, 2004)

This sounds fairly tempting to me. I don't have the Book of the Righteous anymore (sold it on ebay). So I know the "general" content, but don't have access to the specifics. I'm interested in playing.


----------



## Jarval (Jun 30, 2004)

GPEKO said:
			
		

> What do you think of my variant cleric, Jarval ? I hope it's somewhat balanced but it has seen no action yet.



I'm fairly keen.  It certainly does a much better job of representing how I see a typical follower of Darmon than the standard cleric.  The only potential problem I see is the lack of spontaneous cure wounds spells, which might prove a problem unless we've got a cleric of Morwyn in the group.

There's a variant class in UA that's quite similar to your variant called the cloistered cleric, but I think your version works for a wider range of potential deities.  There are some notes about spontaneous domain casting as well IIRC, including the potential issues arising from lack of healing.  If you don't own UA (and if you're interested, of course ), I could type some of it up and e-mail it to you or post it here.


----------



## Jarval (Jun 30, 2004)

Creamsteak said:
			
		

> This sounds fairly tempting to me. I don't have the Book of the Righteous anymore (sold it on ebay). So I know the "general" content, but don't have access to the specifics. I'm interested in playing.



If you need a hand CS, myself or Brother Shatterstone would probably be willing to help you out with rules specifics


----------



## Creamsteak (Jun 30, 2004)

Jarval said:
			
		

> I'm fairly keen.  It certainly does a much better job of representing how I see a typical follower of Darmon than the standard cleric.  The only potential problem I see is the lack of spontaneous cure wounds spells, which might prove a problem unless we've got a cleric of Morwyn in the group.
> 
> There's a variant class in UA that's quite similar to your variant called the cloistered cleric, but I think your version works for a wider range of potential deities.  There are some notes about spontaneous domain casting as well IIRC, including the potential issues arising from lack of healing.  If you don't own UA (and if you're interested, of course ), I could type some of it up and e-mail it to you or post it here.



 I "might" have this in my OGC folder on my university files. I'll check. Easier than you having to type it up.

I'll be sure to ask for help where I need it (thinking mounted hero-traveler-warrior-patron character that I've had on my mind recently).


----------



## Jarval (Jun 30, 2004)

Creamsteak said:
			
		

> I "might" have this in my OGC folder on my university files. I'll check. Easier than you having to type it up.



Thanks CS, that'll save me some work 



			
				Creamsteak said:
			
		

> I'll be sure to ask for help where I need it (thinking mounted hero-traveler-warrior-patron character that I've had on my mind recently).



Hmm, by the sounds of things, Darmon's the god for your character then   If you go with Holy Warrior for class, taking the Travel and Champion domains, you should have your concept about covered.


----------



## Creamsteak (Jun 30, 2004)

I think this is mostly right. The only thing I had to change when I copied it from the book when I made my house-rules folder was to omit the bit about the gods presented in the Player's Handbook.


----------



## Creamsteak (Jun 30, 2004)

I havn't been accepted, but I still have some questions for the purposes of character design:

I assume holy warrior is non-proficient in the tower shield. Correct me if I'm wrong there though. I assume this since it's Paladin derived. Also, can someone give me the full descriptions for the following domains (with respect to the Holy Warrior):

Champion
Compassion
Emotion
Freedom
Guardian
Justice
Leadership
Might
Travel

*Edit:* I also have to ask the DM, if I'm accepted into this game, can I use some form of alternate means for "switching mounts?" What I mean is, instead of actually buying a light warhorse when I've raised the funds, can I simply upgrade my existing mount for role-playing purposes approximately when I reach 2nd or 3rd level? And do something similar about a mount at 5th level.


----------



## TheOneAboveAll (Jun 30, 2004)

I will have something by tomorrow.


----------



## GPEKO (Jun 30, 2004)

Welcome aboard, Creamsteak, you're our 6th player, so I'll close recruitement.







			
				Creamsteak said:
			
		

> I assume holy warrior is non-proficient in the tower shield.



Correct. The holy warrior also has the starting money of a paladin. I should had this to my 3.5 conversion ....







			
				Creamsteak said:
			
		

> Also, can someone give me the full descriptions for the following domains (with respect to the Holy Warrior): [snip lots of domains]



I might have the time to help you with some of this tonight, but right now I don't have the book with me. Just so you know, Darmon's holy warriors have only access to the Champion, Mind and Travel domains. I would also allow the Freedom domain. That being said, a holy warrior of another god than Darmon could also be fine for this campaign. Do you need the domains per god table too ?







			
				Creamsteak said:
			
		

> *Edit:* I also have to ask the DM, if I'm accepted into this game, can I use some form of alternate means for "switching mounts?" What I mean is, instead of actually buying a light warhorse when I've raised the funds, can I simply upgrade my existing mount for role-playing purposes approximately when I reach 2nd or 3rd level? And do something similar about a mount at 5th level.



I'm not sure I understand what you mean. You normally only get your special mount at 5th level. This mount is a special 'gift' from your god, and you don't have to pay for it (and, by the way, I'm not using the 'pokemount' of the 3.5 paladin, i.e. you don't summon it every day.). So, yes, the only way to 'upgrade' your mount before that is to buy or receive a new one. That being said, if your character is really centered around his mount, I guess we could work something out to allow your character to gain his special mount before 5th level (around 3rd maybe). It could be a feat or you could lose some other special abilities or receive them later, something like that.


----------



## Creamsteak (Jun 30, 2004)

Yeah, you didn't understand what I mean. I'll try again.

My character is going to buy a light horse with his 1st level starting gold. I would like to switch this to a light warhorse when I would have enough money. Rather than buying a light warhorse and selling my light horse, I'd like to simply pay the gold and keep my mount (because it's going to have a name, and my character is going to be attached to it). If I do go the holy warrior route (I'm still uncertain on this), I'd like to do something similar at 5th level (instead of "calling a new mount," I upgrade the existing one to the stats of the new mount).


----------



## GPEKO (Jul 1, 2004)

Ok, I get it, sorry about that. You want 'Bob the friendly farm horse', your childhood friend , to become a warhorse during play. It could certainly happen but it would have to make some sense. It could either be explained by some 'downtime' to train the horse or by some ritual to make the horse stronger. We'll see the details in game. As for the upgrade at level 5, I see no problem with that. 

As for the cloistered cleric, thanks for providing it. I don't own UA but I read some bits of it once. What I could remember of it was the the base for my variant. Medium BAB and d6 for hit dices puts the cleric fighting ability on par with the rogue and the bard and this seems about right to me. My variant does seems a bit weak compared to the druid, however. But, then again, I think the 3.5 druid is a bit overpowered.

Alright, see you all in 5 days. I hope most characters will be finished or close to it when I come back.


----------



## Creamsteak (Jul 1, 2004)

Grah... I might be changing my character up. I've got this idea for a slightly "different" sort of wizard that would probably both fit in better in this game and also augment the groups current characters better.


----------



## Dark Nemesis (Jul 3, 2004)

Posted my character and background to the RG!


----------



## Creamsteak (Jul 3, 2004)

Changed my mind again (to a hybrid of both ideas). I'll wait for opinions on it after I finish typing.


----------



## Jarval (Jul 3, 2004)

I should have my character finished by tomorrow night, but here's what I've got so far.  I still need to write up his background and equipment, and find a name that suits him.



*Human Cleric of Darmon 1, CG*

STR 12 (+1)
DEX 14 (+2)
CON 12 (+1)
INT 14 (+2)
WIS 14 (+2)
CHA 14 (+2)


*Combat Stats:*
Base Attack Bonus: +0
Melee: +1 [+0 BAB, +1 STR]
Ranged: +2 [+0 BAB, +2 DEX]
Hit Points: 7 [6 (levels) + 1 (CON)]
Armor Class: 14 [10 + 2 (DEX) + 2 (Leather armor)]
Initiative: +2 [+2 DEX]
Movement Rate: 30 feet

*Attacks per round:*
Quarterstaff (+1 to hit, 1d6+1 dmg, Crit 20/x2)
Dagger (1 to hit (melee) +2 to hit (thrown), 1d4+1 dmg, Crit 19-20/x2)

*Armor:*
Leather armor (+2 AC, +6 Max Dex bonus, 10% ASFC)


*Saving Throws:*
Fort: +1 [+2 base, +1 CON]
Ref: +2 [+0 base, +2 DEX]
Will: +2 [+2 base, +2 WIS]


*Feats:*
Negotiator (1st level feat)
Persuasive (bonus human feat)


*Skills:*
Appraise +4 (2 ranks, +2 INT)
Bluff +8 (4 ranks, +2 CHA, +2 Persuasive)
Concentration +3 (2 ranks, +1 CON)
Diplomacy +8 (4 ranks, +2 CHA, +2 Negotiator)
Disguise +6 (4 ranks, +2 CHA)
Gather Information +4 (2 ranks (cc), +2 CHA)
Knowledge (religion) +4 (2 ranks, +2 INT)
Profession (merchant) +4 (2 ranks, +2 WIS)
Sense Motive +8 (4 ranks, +2 CHA, +2 Negotiator)


*Languages:*
Common, Elven, (+ 1 other).


*Special Abilities:*
Bonus skill point at every level (4 at 1st).
Bonus feat at 1st level.
Favored Class: Any.
Turn Undead.


*Spells:*
Spells per day: 3/2+1
DCs: 12/13
Domains: Travel, Trickery.
Level 0: Cure Minor Wounds, Light, Purify Food and Drink.
Level 1: Comprehend Languages, Cure Light Wounds.


*Equipment:*
Backpack:
- 
Wearing / Carrying:
- Artisan's Outfit
- Quarterstaff
- Dagger
- Pouch (Spell Component)


Total Weight Carried: ? lb
Load: Light


*Current XP:*
Current:  0
Next Level: 1,000


----------



## Jarval (Jul 5, 2004)

OK, it looks like it'll be Tuesday or Wednesday before I've got my character finished.  I've both hit a little bit of writers block, and got an assignment to deal with.  I hope this isn't a problem.


----------



## d'Anconia (Jul 6, 2004)

Sorry I've been out of touch for a couple of days. Had a family emergency that kept me out of pocket this weekend. I'll have my character posted either tonight or tomorrow, depending on my schedule. I have one question, however. I'm going for a gnome ranger/bard. Didn't there used to be rules for starting a character at 1st level as a multiclass? I can't find them anywhere, but I thought I saw them somewhere. Thanks for the help, and I'll get something posted soon.


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Jul 6, 2004)

Those rules are in the DMG I think, in the characters section somewhere.


----------



## GPEKO (Jul 8, 2004)

I'm back after a slighty longer trip than I first expected. I hope you can all finish your characters soon and we'll get started.

*d'Anconia*:
Those rules aren't in the revised DMG as they were cut from the 3.5 edition. But you can still use them if you like because I might not allow you to gain a second class at level 2 if you don't have the time to train and learn. In case you don't have the 3.0 DMG and to adapt these rules to 3.5, I'll write them again here. 

First level multi-classed characters can only have 2 classes. This character has an 'apprentice' level in both classes. One of these is the 'main' class. The character gains is first level hit points, skills points and starting gold as if he was a first level character of his 'main' class. An apprentice level character doesn't gain all the bonuses and abilities of a first level character (refer to the table below). Upon gaining his second character level, an apprentice level character become a normal 2nd level character, with one level in both his classes.


```
Apprentice level BAB, saves and special abilities.

	BAB 	Fort	Ref	Will	Special			Spells per day (0-level / 1st level)*
Bard	+0	+0	+1	+1	bardic knowledge**	1 / --
Ranger	+0	+1	+1	+0	1st favored enemy,	-- / --
					wild empathy**
*Apprentice level characters know as much spells as 1st level characters.
**For these abilities, use zero has your class level.
```

*Dark Nemesis*:
Brandy looks good, I like her little adventure in the woods.

*Creamsteak*:
Gray is a fine character but remember that a half-orc character will be the subject of a lot of hate and suspicion. Orcs are considered to be spawns of Lilith and Asmodeus (so enemies of the Gods of the Tree and the 5 races of the Tree) and they were also a large part of the Blue Horde which caused the fall of most of the Kingdoms (the known 'civilized' world). Half-orcs aren’t much more popular. But, if you are fine with that, it can create interesting RP situations.

Also, I’d like you to name Gray’s horse and select the few tricks he has taught it (see the handle animal skill). You can teach up to 6 tricks to an animal and druids’ animal companion learn bonus tricks (one at 1st level) above that. Lastly, Gray’s ranged attack bonus with his spear should be +3 not +2.

*Jarval*:
I hope you can finish your cleric soon. I like the idea of a cleric-merchant for a worshipper of Darmon. Just write up his background and buy him some equipment and he'll be all set for adventure.

Appraise is not a class skill for your character so you have spent too many skill points (30 instead of 28). Also, can you list your domain spells on your character sheet ?

*TheOneAboveAll*:
Are you still with us ?


----------



## Guest 11456 (Jul 8, 2004)

Please put me on the list of alternates.

Tailspinner


----------



## Jarval (Jul 9, 2004)

GPEKO said:
			
		

> *Jarval*:
> I hope you can finish your cleric soon. I like the idea of a cleric-merchant for a worshipper of Darmon. Just write up his background and buy him some equipment and he'll be all set for adventure.
> 
> Appraise is not a class skill for your character so you have spent too many skill points (30 instead of 28). Also, can you list your domain spells on your character sheet ?



I'll have it done by tomorrow night.  Sorry about the delay, my on-line time has been a bit chopped about over the last couple of days.  Good catch on Appraise, I'd forgotten about it being cross-class.  I guess I spent too much time looking at the bard and rogue skill lists...


----------



## Creamsteak (Jul 9, 2004)

GPEKO said:
			
		

> *Creamsteak*:
> Gray is a fine character but remember that a half-orc character will be the subject of a lot of hate and suspicion. Orcs are considered to be spawns of Lilith and Asmodeus (so enemies of the Gods of the Tree and the 5 races of the Tree) and they were also a large part of the Blue Horde which caused the fall of most of the Kingdoms (the known 'civilized' world). Half-orcs aren’t much more popular. But, if you are fine with that, it can create interesting RP situations.
> 
> Also, I’d like you to name Gray’s horse and select the few tricks he has taught it (see the handle animal skill). You can teach up to 6 tricks to an animal and druids’ animal companion learn bonus tricks (one at 1st level) above that. Lastly, Gray’s ranged attack bonus with his spear should be +3 not +2.




Fixed. If you don't want to deal with a half orc I can swap race for half-elf and I think keep the same totals for ability scores, few changes to racial stuff, and switch feats/skills up a bit. Alteration of background a bit as well.


----------



## Jarval (Jul 10, 2004)

One final delay on my character's background.  I'll get it finished tomorrow, but I've not got my copy of BotR with me at the moment, and I want to check a few things before I post.


----------



## Jarval (Jul 10, 2004)

Finishing up my character as I type, but I've got a small query regarding domains.  While I was looking through my copy of the Eberron setting earlier today, I came across the Commerce Domain.  Would it be OK if I took it instead of Travel?


*Commerce Domain*

Granted Power:  You gain a +10 competence bonus on Profession checks made to earn a living (not checks made to accomplish specialized tasks).
Add Appraise to your list of cleric class skills.

Commerce Domain Spells
1 Comprehend Languages
2 Zone of Truth
3 Tongues
4 Glibness
5 True Seeing
6 Leomund's Secret Chest
7 Refuge
8 Analyze Dweomer
9 Polymorph Any Object.


----------



## Jarval (Jul 10, 2004)

Here's the full version of my character.  I'll post him over to the RG thread once he's been approved 


*Dacre Argyros*
*Human Cleric of Darmon 1, CG*

STR 12 (+1)
DEX 14 (+2)
CON 12 (+1)
INT 14 (+2)
WIS 14 (+2)
CHA 14 (+2)


*Combat Stats:*
Base Attack Bonus: +0
Melee: +1 [+0 BAB, +1 STR]
Ranged: +2 [+0 BAB, +2 DEX]
Hit Points: 7 [6 (levels) + 1 (CON)]
Armor Class: 14 [10 + 2 (DEX) + 2 (Leather armor)]
Initiative: +2 [+2 DEX]
Movement Rate: 30 feet

*Attacks per round:*
Light crossbow (+2 to hit, 1d8 dmg, Crit 19-20/x2, Rng 80 ft.)
Quarterstaff (+1 to hit, 1d6+1 dmg, Crit 20/x2)
Dagger (+1 to hit (melee) +2 to hit (thrown), 1d4+1 dmg, Crit 19-20/x2, Rng 10 ft.)

*Armor:*
Leather armor (+2 AC, +6 Max Dex bonus, 10% ASFC)


*Saving Throws:*
Fort: +1 [+2 base, +1 CON]
Ref: +2 [+0 base, +2 DEX]
Will: +2 [+2 base, +2 WIS]


*Feats:*
Negotiator (1st level feat)
Persuasive (bonus human feat)


*Skills:*
Appraise +3 (1 rank (cc), +2 INT)
Bluff +8 (4 ranks, +2 CHA, +2 Persuasive)
Concentration +3 (2 ranks, +1 CON)
Diplomacy +8 (4 ranks, +2 CHA, +2 Negotiator)
Disguise +6 (4 ranks, +2 CHA)
Gather Information +4 (2 ranks (cc), +2 CHA)
Knowledge (religion) +4 (2 ranks, +2 INT)
Profession (merchant) +4 (2 ranks, +2 WIS)
Sense Motive +8 (4 ranks, +2 CHA, +2 Negotiator)


*Languages:*
Common, Celestial, Elven.


*Special Abilities:*
Bonus skill point at every level (4 at 1st).
Bonus feat at 1st level.
Favored Class: Any.
Turn Undead.
Travel Domain (Granted power: _Freedom of Movement_ for 1 round/day.  Spells: Longstrider.)
Trickery Domain (Granted power: Bluff, Disguise, and Hide are class skills.  Spells: Disguise Self.)


*Spells:*
Spells per day: 3/2+1
DCs: 12/13
Domains: Travel, Trickery.
Level 0: Cure Minor Wounds, Light, Purify Food and Drink.
Level 1: Comprehend Languages, Cure Light Wounds.


*Equipment:*
Backpack:
- Hooded lantern
- 2 flasks of oil
- Ink pen
- Vial of ink
- 20 sheets of paper
- 2 day's trail rations
- Full waterskin
Wearing / Carrying:
- Artisan's Outfit
- Leather armour
- Light crossbow
- 20 bolts
- Quarterstaff
- Dagger
- Pouch (Spell Component)
- 6 gp, 7 sp.

Other:
Mule
- Pack saddle
- Saddlebags
20 gp worth of assorted trade goods (spices, cloth, silver trinkets)


Total Weight Carried: 40 lb
Load: Light


*Current XP:*
Current:  0
Next Level: 1,000


**********

*Height:* 5' 7"
*Weight:* 150 lbs
*Hair:* Brown
*Eyes:* Green
*Age:* 22


*Background:* Born into a Saer Solva merchant family three years after the death of Gauraxoloth, Dacre grew up the apple of his parents' eyes.  He took to the family trade quickly, learning how to haggle and barter (and cheat just a little...), as well as the basics of judging an item's worth.

After his eigth summer, Dacre began to accompany his father as he traveled between cities finding more exotic wares to sell in the family shop.  His travels brought him into contact with many people, including Saris, friend of his father and a high wayfarer of Darmon.  Dacre and Saris quickly became firm friends, Dacre enjoying the old priest's tales of adventure, war and excitement, and Saris noting the boy's quick mind and skill at debate.  Given Saris' aparently endless supply of Darmon's sayings, these debates were frequent occurances.

By his fourteenth year, Dacre was convinced of Darmon's faith, and joined the church.  Splitting his time between his duties with the church and helping his parents, it didn't take long for Dacre to reconsile the two tasks.  Both needed a quick wits and the skill to convice others, and as a merchant he was well placed to learn of distant cities, lands and people.  After all, Darmon walks among all races, so perhaps there were new words of wisdom to be learned?

A year ago, he became a fully-fledged cleric and wayfarer.  Now feeling ready to leave the city and House he had called home for all his life, Dacre's attention turned to Hurunam.  Prudent saving and several canny business deals gave him the money for a passage, and he bid farewell to his family and friends.

On arrival, Dacre quickly aclimatised to the new land.  He was welcomed into a new House, and he's found his skill for buisness is proving just as useful overseas.  A new land lies before him, and who knows what it might hold?


----------



## GPEKO (Jul 11, 2004)

*Another round of answers*

Great characters everybody! We now have 4 so I'll start the game sometime this week. The others can always join in later.

*Tailspinner:*
You're the first alternate. In fact, we haven't heard from TheOneAboveAll for a long time. So, if you have a character in mind, you can post it and you'll get the spot.

*Creamsteak:*
An half-orc is fine, I just wanted to warn you.

*Jarval:*
Since the Commerce domain fits so well for both Darmon and your character, you can use it. You'll get Appraise as a class skill after all!

Dacre also seems to be missing a holy symbol. Was that intentional?

Edit: Oh, and go ahead and post it in the RG.


----------



## Jarval (Jul 11, 2004)

GPEKO said:
			
		

> *Jarval:*
> Since the Commerce domain fits so well for both Darmon and your character, you can use it. You'll get Appraise as a class skill after all!



Yay! 




			
				GPEKO said:
			
		

> Dacre also seems to be missing a holy symbol. Was that intentional?



Not intentional, just forgetful on my part.  I've added one to his equipment.




			
				GPEKO said:
			
		

> Edit: Oh, and go ahead and post it in the RG.



Done


----------



## Nac Mac Feegle (Jul 11, 2004)

If there are still alternate slots I'd like in.


----------



## Guest 11456 (Jul 12, 2004)

*Galstadt Trustryke*
*Male Human Conjurer 1*
*Alignment:* Neutral Good
*Height:* 5' 1"
*Weight:* 125#
*Hair:* Pitch Black with streaks of White
*Eyes:* Deep Violet
*Age:* 17

*Str:* 10 (+0) [2 points]
*Dex:* 14 (+2) [6 points]
*Con:* 14 (+2) [6 points] 
*Int:* 18 (+4) [16 points] 
*Wis:* 10 (+0) [2 points] 
*Cha:* 8 (-1) [0 points]

*Class and Racial Abilities:*
Bonus feat at 1st level, 4 extra skill points at 1st level, 1 extra skill point per level beyond 1st. Conjuration specialization; illusion and necromancy prohibited schools. Can prepare one additional conjuration spell per spell level each day. Gain +2 bonus on Spellcraft checks to learn the spells from conjuration. Summon familiar ability and scribe scroll bonus feat.

*Hit Dice:* 1d4+2
*HP:* 6
*AC:* 12 (+2 Dex) [16 with _mage armor_ active]
*Init:* +2 (+2 Dex)
*Speed:* 30 ft. 
*Armor check penalty:* +0

*Saves*
*Fort* +2 [+0 base, +2 Con]
*Ref* +2 [+0 base, +2 Dex]
*Will* +2 [+2 base, +0 Wis]

*Combat*
*BAB:* +0
*MAB:* +0
*RAB:* +2

*Skills*
*Concentration +6* [4 ranks, +2 Con]
*Craft (alchemy) +8* [4 ranks, +4 Int]
*Knowledge (arcana) +8* [4 ranks, +4 Int]
*Knowledge (dungeoneering) +6* [2 ranks, +4 Int]
*Knowledge (nature) +6* [2 ranks, +4 Int]
*Knowledge (religion) +8* [4 ranks, +4 Int]
*Knowledge (the planes) +8* [4ranks, +4 Int]
*Spellcraft +8* [4 ranks, +4 Int]

*Feats*
*Scribe Scroll* (wizard bonus)
*Spell Focus (conjuration)* (human bonus)
*Augment Summoning* (1st level)

*Languages:* Common, Draconic, Celestial, Aquan, Ignan

*Spellbook:* (*: conjuration spell)
*0:* Acid Splash*[VS], Arcane Mark[VS], Dancing Lights[VS], Daze[VSM- A pinch of wool or similar substance], Detect Magic[VS], Detect Poison[VS], Flare[V], Light[VM- A firefly or a piece of phosphorescent moss], Mage Hand[VS], Mending[VS], Message[VSF- A short piece of copper wire], Open/Close[VSF- A brass key], Prestidigitation[VS], Ray of Frost[VS], Read Magic[VSF- A clear crystal or mineral prism], Resistance[VSM- A miniature cloak]
*1:* Burning Hands[VS], Mage Armor*[VSF- A piece of cured leather], Magic Missile[VS], Mount*[VSM- A bit of horse hair], Shield[VS], Sleep[VSM- A pinch of fine sand, rose petals, or a live cricket], Summon Monster I*[VSF- A tiny bag and a small candle]

*Spells/day:* 3/3
*Spells in memory:*
0: Acid Splash, Light, Ray of Frost
1: Mage Armor, Burning Hands, Sleep

*Equipment*
_Wearing_
*Traveler's outfit*
*Spell component pouch* – 5gp (2#)
*Backpack* - 2gp (2#)
_Weight – 4#_

_In backpack_
*Spellbook* – 0gp (3#)
*6 Day's Rations* - 2gp (6#)
*Waterskin* - 1gp (4#)
*Scroll (Acid Splash)* – 12.5gp (0#)
*Scroll (Mount)* – 25gp (0#)
*Scroll (Summon Monster I)* – 25gp (0#)
_Weight – 13#_

_In component pouch_
*Material:*
Wool bits
Several pieces of phosphorescent moss
Several miniature cloaks
Horse hair
Several rose petals
*Focus:*
Short piece of copper wire
Brass key
Clear crystal
Piece of cured leather
Tiny bag
Small candle

*Total weight carried* – 17#, Light load

*Money:* 2gp, 5sp

*Carrying Capacity* - 0-33# Light load, 34-66# Medium load, 67-100# Heavy load

*Appearance:* Galstadt Trustryke is a short thin young man. He seems to stay mostly to himself and speaks little, if at all, about his past. He has pitch black hair with streaks of white here and there. His one remarkable feature is his deep violet eyes, but few people see these as he seems to make a conscious effort not to make eye contact. He generally wears drab traveling clothes with a pouch at his side and a backpack on his back. He can most often be seen with his nose in a book.

*Personality:* Galstadt is an introvert who keeps mostly to himself. He has few friends but those he does call friend know him as a competent wizard. He takes his magic seriously and strives for perfection in his spells.

*History:* Gallen Trustryke had been an adventurer in his youth. He had done well and was ready to settle down. Catching the eye of Marta Wistl, a local barmaid he chose to leave the adventuring life for farming. So he married Marta, bought several acres just outside of town and started his family.

Although he had been a good adventurer Gallen found that farming eluded him. But he and Marta had no trouble having children and by the time of their tenth anniversary their ninth child was due in a month. Although farming wasn’t going well, Gallen still had plenty of money from his adventuring days and he was able to provide well for his large family.

Things changed when little Gail arrived. She was their first daughter and both daughter and mother came down with a terrible fever. It took all of Gallen’s remaining wealth to pay for the healers to take care of his wife’s and daughter’s illness. In order to keep food on the table, he found work for all eight of his sons at a local wizard’s tower. Waltuz the Conjurer made arrangements for the boys to work for him and stay at the tower with him.

The Trustryke boys cleaned up and did odd jobs for the wizard. Galstadt was the youngest of the eight boys and the brightest. Because of this he was often picked on by the others. It didn’t help matters when Waltuz decided to make Galstadt an apprentice. Galstadt was glad when he had finally mastered his first cantrip of prestidigitation. This allowed him to entertain his brothers and they tended to let up on him, some.

At first Galstadt found conjuring spells difficult. Several attempts left white streaks in his normally pitch black hair. Waltuz, whose hair was completely white, told the boy that such things were normal while learning. Soon Galstadt was conjuring without ill effects. He had placed a number of spells into his own spellbook, given to him by his master.

Things changed drastically when one day Waltuz was in the middle of conjuring a terrible demon. One of Galstadt’s brothers accidentally tripped and fell into the wizard as he was completing the spell. The demon was successfully conjured, but was not binded correctly. Enraged and not bond the demon quickly made short work of the wizard and Galstadt’s three brothers that were present in the room. Galstadt himself was knocked unconscious by flying debris.

When he awoke he found the room in shambles. From the sounds in an adjoining room he surmised that the beast was still there. Thinking quickly he loaded a backpack with his spellbook, his spell components pouch, several scrolls he found nearby, a dagger, some food, and a waterskin. Trying to be as quiet as possible he snuck away.

Next he decided to check in with parents and sister. Returning to his home he found it had been abandoned for at least ten years. Asking around, he got the real story. His parents had sold him and his brothers to the wizard and then they had moved far away with the money they had made from the transaction.

Not knowing what to do next he heard that the terrible demon had been vanquished by heroes of Darmon. Feeling a sense of indebtedness to the church of Darmon he sought them out to offer his services.


----------



## GPEKO (Jul 13, 2004)

*Dark Nemesis:*
As I was transcribing some info from your sheet, I noticed a few things I hadn't seen before. First, I saw no alignment listed. This should be easy enough to correct. Second, you forgot to add the elven bonus to listen, search and spot. The total bonuses should be, respectively, +7, +9 and +7. Finaly, your character is under medium encumbrance, reducing her speed to 20 ft. and giving her a -3 check penalty. This could be a bit of a problem for a stealthy character. However, if she removes her backpack (along with its content, including the heavy rope & grappling hook), she only has light encumbrance. Remember this if you want her to go sneaking around.

*D'Anconia:*
No need to rush things but I was wondering if you had anymore details about your character.

*Tailspinner:*
A good build for a conjurer. I'm eager to see a story for this guy. If you're a bit lost as to where to spend that remaining gold, you can 'buy' scrolls of spells already in your spellbook (at full price, since you have no XP to spend).

*Nac Mac Feegle:*
You've got an alternate spot. If someone drops out, I'll try to let you know.

*Everyone:*
I'll try to post an IC introduction tomorrow. For now, it will only feature Vivri, Brandy, Gray and Dacre. It will get the ball rolling and introduce the character to one another. The others will join them later (soon, I hope !).


----------



## Dark Nemesis (Jul 13, 2004)

I added my alignment (CG) to my character sheet in the RG, and made the necessary adjustments to my skills.  Most of the gear she is carrying now would not be brought along if she decides to go sneaking about.  If you would like, I can throw in a list of what gear she would take when she went in 'stealth mode'.


----------



## GPEKO (Jul 14, 2004)

Dark Nemesis said:
			
		

> If you would like, I can throw in a list of what gear she would take when she went in 'stealth mode'.



That sounds great.


----------



## GPEKO (Jul 14, 2004)

The game has started!

Heroes of Darmon, Part 1: Into the Brewing Cauldron


----------



## Guest 11456 (Jul 14, 2004)

I added Appearance, Personality, and History.

Updated equipment (I was a bit off in figuring starting gold).

Expanded spell list with a listing of components for each spell as well as a listing of what is in the component pouch.

I thnk he's ready.


----------



## GPEKO (Jul 15, 2004)

Tailspinner said:
			
		

> _In component pouch_
> *Material:*
> Wool bits
> Several pieces of phosphorescent moss
> ...



Wizards sure carry a lot of weird stuff around   


			
				Tailspinner said:
			
		

> Not knowing what to do next he heard that the terrible demon had been vanquished by heroes of Darmon. Feeling a sense of indebtedness to the church of Darmon he sought them out to offer his services.



I'll suppose that Waltuz's tower was located in the farm lands surrounding Cauldron (see the IC thread for details) and that Galstadt has travelled there in order to visit the House of Darmon inside. You will probably join the others stuck outside the gate, once I get the chance to check your character in more details (probably tonight). Once this is done, I'll give the OK to post Galstadt in the RG and join the game.


----------



## GPEKO (Jul 16, 2004)

Tailspinner, you can post your character in the RG.

Edit: I'll post a short intrduction for Galstadt in the IC thread shortly.


----------



## GPEKO (Jul 16, 2004)

Does any of you needs a short glossary of terms and names from the BotR? Like, who's Lilith, who's the Lord of Ways (that's Darmon, by the way), what's a Zhenkefan ? That sort of thing that your character might know about but you don't if you don't have the book.


----------



## Nac Mac Feegle (Jul 16, 2004)

If you're recruiting for alternates does that mean I'm in?


----------



## Guest 11456 (Jul 16, 2004)

GPEKO said:
			
		

> Does any of you needs a short glossary of terms and names from the BotR? Like, who's Lilith, who's the Lord of Ways (that's Darmon, by the way), what's a Zhenkefan ? That sort of thing that your character might know about but you don't if you don't have the book.




Please! Yes!


----------



## dead_radish (Jul 18, 2004)

I'm stepping up as an alternate alternate.  I loved to BotR for a long time, but couldn't convince anyone to play with it.  I finally sold it on ebay as well, but I'd be willing to pick it back up if I got in here.  

So put me on the list!  I'm looking at possibly a hex blade, possibly something else, depending on the party makeup if/when I join.


----------



## GPEKO (Jul 20, 2004)

Sorry for taking this long ... the summers are short up here, so you've got to take advantage of it.  

Galstadt intro is posted.


			
				Nac Mac Feegle said:
			
		

> If you're recruiting for alternates does that mean I'm in?



I was hoping d'Anconia would respond soon but he (or she?) didn't. I _did_ say in my first post that the first character posted would get the spots. But, I also want to give a chance to the one who started this. So, if d'Anconia hasn't reponded to this thread tomorrow, you're in.



			
				Tailspinner said:
			
		

> Please! Yes!



If it's that needed   , I'll see what I can do.



			
				dead_radish said:
			
		

> I'm stepping up as an alternate alternate. I loved to BotR for a long time, but couldn't convince anyone to play with it. I finally sold it on ebay as well, but I'd be willing to pick it back up if I got in here.
> 
> So put me on the list! I'm looking at possibly a hex blade, possibly something else, depending on the party makeup if/when I join.



If Nac Mac Feeble gets the spot, you're the next in line should anybody else drop out.


----------



## dead_radish (Jul 21, 2004)

*Goes off to plot busy lives for everyone in the game....*


----------



## GPEKO (Jul 21, 2004)

*The Lords of Heaven*

For those who don't have the book, here’s a simple list of the gods presented in the BotR. Characters with some ranks in knowledge (religion) should know most of this. 

*Name:* Lords of Heaven (all of them);
*Alignment:* NG (as a whole), LG (church);
*Some titles:* Lords of Good or Gods of the Tree;
*Portfolio:* Greater Good;
*Name of Church:* The Great Church;
*Name of Followers:* The Faithfuls;


*The Old Gods*

*Name:* Urian
*Alignment:* NG;
*Some titles:* Radiant, Thunderous, Wind Lord, Sky Father;
*Portfolio:* the sky, the sun, the moon, the stars, the winds, freedom and salvation;
*Name of Church:* Eyries;
*Name of Followers:* Urianath;

*Name:* Rontra
*Alignment:* LG;
*Some titles:* Grandmother, Earth Mother;
*Portfolio:* the earth, plants, farming, fertility, life, gems, metals, and old age;
*Name of Church:* Fondations;
*Name of Followers:* Rontrans;

*Name:* Shalimyr
*Alignment:* CN;
*Some titles:* Raging, Magnificient, Grandfather Ocean, Sea Father;
*Portfolio:* waters of the world (oceans, rivers, rain ...), sailing, fishing, sea storms, fatherhood and humility (of the followers);
*Name of Church:* Basins;
*Name of Followers:* Shalimyn;

*Name:* Eliwyn
*Alignment:* N (if any, as Eliwyn is not really sentient);
*Some titles:* the One Tree, the Tree of Life;
*Portfolio:* nature, innocence, purity;
*Name of Church:* None;
*Name of Followers:* Not much of a following but some Druids worships and protect Eliwyn;

*Name:* Nameless One
*Alignment:* N;
*Some titles:* the Creator;
*Portfolio:* ; the Creator God (a detached one), the Beginning and End of the world;
*Name of Church:* None;
*Name of Followers:* Again, not much of a following but some Monks study him;


*The Gods of the Tree*

*Name:* Morwyn
*Alignment:* LG;
*Some titles:* Gentle, the Wise, the White Lady, the Queen of Heaven;
*Portfolio:* healing, compassion, charity, wisdom, peace, forginess, mercy and motherhood;
*Name of Church:* Healing Halls;
*Name of Followers:* Morwynites;

*Name:* Terak
*Alignment:* LG or LN (or both, who knows ? He's a god after all);
*Some titles:* Valiant, the Mighty, Marshal of the Gods;
*Portfolio:* body, valor, War, soldiers, unity, battle;
*Name of Church:* Temples;
*Name of Followers:* Teraketh;

*Name:* Zheenkeef
*Alignment:* CN;
*Some titles:* Red-Haired, Mother Madness, Inspiration;
*Portfolio:* inpiration, intuition, wine, madness, invention, creativity, tragedy, prophecy, oracles, half-wits and geniuses;
*Name of Church:* Vineyards;
*Name of Followers:* Zhenkefans;

*Name:* Tinel
*Alignment:* CG (heavenly archmage) or N (aloof Tinel);
*Some titles:* Magnificient, Aloof, the Heavenly Archmage, Lord of Secrets, Keeper of the Keys;
*Portfolio:* magic, knowledge, the mind, secrets, truth, science, magicians, scribes and scholars;
*Name of Church:* Scriptoriums;
*Name of Followers:* Tinelites;

*Name:* Mormekar
*Alignment:* N;
*Some titles:* Quiet, the Shadow, the Grim Wanderer, the Last Guide, Death;
*Portfolio:* death, rebirth, the dead, the dying, the guiding of the Dead, those opposing the undead, the reborn;
*Name of Church:* Sacristies;
*Name of Followers:* Mormekim;


*The Gods of the Womb*

*Name:* Maal
*Alignment:* LN;
*Some titles:* Steely Eyed, the Judge, Judge of Souls, King of Souls;
*Portfolio:* justice, law, the dead, the Land of the Dead, the judgment of the Dead, retribution, lawyers, magistrates and judges;
*Name of Church:* Courts;
*Name of Followers:* Maalites;

*Name:* Darmon
*Alignment:* CG;
*Some titles:* Silver Tongue, Clever, Merry, the Traveler, of the Many Faces, the Laughing God, Lord of the Ways, Champion of Heaven;
*Portfolio:* travelers, tricksters and rogues, joy, laughter, good fortune, trade, wealth, debate, merchants, diplomacy, messengers, jesters, scouts, rebels and thieves (like I said before, in any order!);
*Name of Church:* Houses;
*Name of Followers:* Darmonites;

*Name:* Aymara
*Alignment:* CG;
*Some titles:* Sweet, Fairest, Sister of Song, Jewel of Heaven, Lady of Love;
*Portfolio:* love, music, passion, romance, marriage, beauty, lovers, musicians, artists and bards;
*Name of Church:* Lyceums;
*Name of Followers:* Aymarans;

*Name:* Korak
*Alignment:* NG;
*Some titles:* Lord of Wrights, King of the Crucible, Clever Handed;
*Portfolio:* smiths, artisans, carpenters, masons, other laborers, hard work, beauty of things;
*Name of Church:* Guildhalls;
*Name of Followers:* Koraketh;

*Name:* Anwyn
*Alignment:* LG;
*Some titles:* the Homely, the Plentiful, Lady of the Feast, Giver of Gifts, Heavenly Maiden;
*Portfolio:* hearth, the home, confort, contentedness, food, housewives, servants, peasants, other 'small' folks;
*Name of Church:* Hearths;
*Name of Followers:* Anwynites;


*The Three Sisters*

*Name:* Naryne
*Alignment:* LN;
*Some titles:* High, the Dark Sister, Queen of Queens, Queen of Souls;
*Portfolio:* nobility, royalty, kingdoms, leadership, rulership, kings, queens, nobles, the lordship of the Dead;
*Name of Church:* Triads;
*Name of Followers:* Narynites;

*Name:* Canelle
*Alignment:* CG;
*Some titles:* Swift, the Red Sister, the Victorious, the Runner of Heaven;
*Portfolio:* victory, athletics, competition, raw physical strength, glory, running, games, athletes;
*Name of Church:* Triads;
*Name of Followers:* Canellan;

*Name:* Thellyne
*Alignment:* NG;
*Some titles:* Silent, the Golden Sister, the Huntress, the Woodland Guardian;
*Portfolio:* woods, woodcraft, hunters, rangers and other woodsmen;
*Name of Church:* Triads;
*Name of Followers:* Thellynites;


*The Firstborn*

*Name:* Asmodeus or Kador
*Alignment:* LE;
*Some titles:* the Lord of Hell, the Enemy, Fire's Father;
*Portfolio:* lies, power, fire, revenge, obedience (of followers);
*Name of Church:* It's a secret;
*Name of Followers:* Asmodeans;

Keep in mind that the 'portfolio' entry is just a list, it does not really explains the complexities of the faith 

or the whole role of the church in society. I can't copy the whole book (actually, I wonder if this isn't to much already).


----------



## GPEKO (Jul 21, 2004)

dead_radish said:
			
		

> *Goes off to plot busy lives for everyone in the game....*



Good luck with that


----------



## GPEKO (Jul 21, 2004)

Creamsteak, does Gray make any efforts to conceal his orcish heritage ?


----------



## Creamsteak (Jul 21, 2004)

Heck no!

Gray would rather carry the weight of the entire world on his back than to give any intentional disguise. Honesty in all we say, integrity in all we do, and all that jazz.


----------



## GPEKO (Jul 21, 2004)

Creamsteak said:
			
		

> Heck no!
> 
> Gray would rather carry the weight of the entire world on his back than to give any intentional disguise. Honesty in all we say, integrity in all we do, and all that jazz.



That's what I thought.

On another note, your post in the IC thread doesn't respond to the gnome's interogation. I'm I to assume you've surrendered your spear ?


----------



## Creamsteak (Jul 22, 2004)

Yes, sorry I forgot to make that statement. Gray doesn't feel the need for weapons, and would use his spear only out of necessity.


----------



## GPEKO (Jul 22, 2004)

Alright, d'Anconia hasn't responded so Nac Mac Feegle you can start working on a character.


----------



## Jarval (Jul 27, 2004)

Due to study and work commitments, I'm going to be away from EN World from the 27th of July until the 5th of August.  Check out this thread for more details.

Sorry for any problems this might cause


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Jul 30, 2004)

*bump*


----------



## dead_radish (Jul 30, 2004)

Since Mac hasn't responded, I'll put my character up, just in case.   I don't have Hexblades starting gold, and I'm not positive they get 5 skill points/level - everything else should be fine.


*Tarnlea Naerth, Human Hexblade 1, TN*

STR 17 (+3)
DEX 14 (+2)
CON 14 (+2)
INT 8 (-1)
WIS 10 (+0)
CHA 14 (+2)

*Combat Stats:*
Base Attack Bonus: +1
Melee: +4 [+1 BAB, +3 STR]
Ranged: +3 [+1 BAB, +2 DEX]
Hit Points: 12 [10 (levels) + 2 (CON)]
Armor Class: 17 [10 + 2 (DEX) + 5 (Chain mail)]
Initiative: +2 [+2 DEX]
Movement Rate: 30 feet

*Attacks per round:*
Glaive +5 (1d10+4/x3)
Heavy Flail +4 (1d10+4, 19-20/x2)
Spiked Gauntlet +4 (1d4+3, x2)

*Armor:*
Chain mail (+5 AC, +2 Max Dex bonus, 30% ASFC)

*Saving Throws:*
Fort: +2 [+0 base, +2 CON]
Ref: +2 [+0 base, +2 DEX]
Will: +2 [+2 base, +0 WIS]


*Feats:*
Weapon Focus (Glaive) [1st level]
Endurance [Human]

*Skills:*
+6 Bluff (Cha) [4 ranks]
+5 Concentration (Con) [3 ranks]
+6 Diplomacy (Cha) [4 ranks]
+6 Intimidate (Cha) [4 ranks]
+5 Ride (Dex) [3 ranks]
+1 Spellcraft (Int) [2 ranks]

*Languages:*
Common (Illiterate)

*Special Abilities:*
Bonus skill point at every level (4 at 1st).
Bonus feat at 1st level.
Favored Class: Any.

*Equipment:*
Backpack:
-  5 days rations
-  Bedroll
-  Manacles 

Wearing / Carrying:
- Chain mail, with Spiked Gauntlets, emblazoned with Maal's insignia
- Grey and white tabard emblazoned with a worked gem surrounded by a ring of stone
- Glaive
- Heavy Flail

Total Weight Carried: 65 lb
Load: Light


*Current XP:*
Current:  0
Next Level: 1,000

*Personality*

Tarnlea is surprisingly gregarious and likable for a Maalite - she's at odds with the image of the dour and disapproving Judge, but that's precisely what drew her to the path of the Hexblade, rather than a Holy Warrior - she is as devoted to Maal as any, but his restrictions sometimes chafe on her.  The only time she truly shows herself to be Maalite is when pursuing someone she considers to have committed an injustice and deserving of punishment.  She can be a dogged judge then, or simply a nagging conscience, often depending on the motives behind the act.  To her friends, she simply reminds them of the act until they have performed an appropriate repayment, whether it be to give away one of their possessions after absconding with needed food, or simply spending a few hours repairing damage caused during a battle.  Her ideas of repayment are often fairly simple - fix something if you broke it, pay someone back if you stole it.  She does tend slightly towards an attitude of moral superiority, but she does her best to keep that in check.

*Appearance*
Tarnlea is tall, especially for a woman - standing almost 6 feet tall, she typically looks eye to eye with her companions.  Perhaps to compensate for that, she wears her fiery red hair down and flowing, and favors gaudy (though cheap) necklaces and clasps for her tabard.  Her face is open and inviting with a perennial half-smile and sparkling eyes showing the majority of the time.  Even when chiding someone over perceived injustices, she smiles congenially.  She carries her weapons with practiced ease, and is rarely seen without her armor - even when sleeping, she keeps it on.  

*History*
Tarnlea was orphaned by disease when she was perhaps 12, which ended an otherwise normal childhood - she was the 2nd child of a farming family, and grew up strong and tall helping her elder and younger brothers in the fields.  She lacked her father's quick wit, or her mother's insights, but she was strong and tall, and could work for hours on end, often rising before dawn and working until well past dusk.  She had no schooling or formal education, but her father instilled her with a peasant's morality - things were not fair, they were as they were.  Some had a lot to work the fields, some had a lot to rule those that worked.  Those underneath did as they were told, and things worked out.  Even as a young girl, she had problems accepting his words, but there was little she could do.  Then came the plague that wiped out their fields, and her family shortly after.  Her younger brother was the only other survivor, and he was left crippled in his right leg, barely able to walk.  She petitioned the landowner for aid, to take care of her diminished family, and to allow her to keep the farm.  Instead, she and her brother were given over to the Church in nearby Cauldron, and their farm was given to a local merchant currently in favor.  Thus began her training.

She was given to Darmon, as her uncle was a merchant - his word helped ease her in.  She was put to work at menial tasks, as she was unsuited for scholarly pursuits, being unable to read and write.  Still, the House provided few enough distractions, and she found herself listening to sermons, as well as the priests talking among themselves.  She respected their views, but she wanted to rail at them about the world.  They discussed travel and commerce, fortune and "doing good."  But they could not see how the world was beyond their walls.  Everything was about balance sheets and profits.  The High Wayfarer could tell she was displeased, and called her to speak with him, but she was unable to explain herself.  As there were innumerable others who could wash and scrub, he decided to allow her a time to travel among the other faiths.  It was only when she spoke with a cleric of Maal that she found someone that seemed to understand some of her feelings.  The cleric stressed the need for laws, for order, for justice.  Even at 15, she knew that laws were made by corruptible people, and that order could be used to oppress as well as stabilize, but the ideals of justice and fairness rang true with her.  With the permission of the High Wayfarer, she left the House of Dorman and was given a small room with the Maalites.  

The Maalites began grooming her to be a holy warrior for Maal, but while she took easily enough to combat training, often testing herself on patrols in the jungles outside Cauldron, she was constantly bordering on heretical with some of her questions ("But that law isn't fair.  Why should people follow it?"  "Shouldn't the robber simply repay what he stole?  Why must he be imprisoned?"  "If that man killed someone, even if it was in a duel, shouldn't someone kill him?").  But her skill was undeniable, and her instructors enjoyed teaching her.  Even so, after several years of tutelage, she was skilled with the blade, but it was clear she would never be a holy warrior.  She had developed a strange ability to call down justice, as she put it - when she declared someone the target of this ability, her resolve often made them doubt themselves, and their mind clearly suffered from this.  Thus it was that she was given a suit of armor and a weapon, and sent out into the world to enact her own brand of justice.  She quickly signed on with the local guard, and is there now, though she yearns to travel beyond the city, and make more a difference than chasing down petty thieves.  She has heard rumors of a group of travellers that defused an encounter with several of her friends in the guard, and she is considering seeking them out as a likely source of information of the world beyond.


----------



## dead_radish (Aug 7, 2004)

So, GPEKO, since it's been 2 weeks, you want to consider Mac to not be here at this point, right?  

Course if you don't like the character, or don't think she'd fit in, let me know, and I'll just quietly read the thread and enjoy.  

This would just be a fairly amusing point for her to be introduced, as Dacre grabs a random passing "man"


----------



## Jarval (Aug 7, 2004)

dead_radish said:
			
		

> This would just be a fairly amusing point for her to be introduced, as Dacre grabs a random passing "man"



Yeah, well that's what I get for not putting any ranks in Spot...


----------



## dead_radish (Oct 22, 2004)

Rise from the Grave!  Fulfill you destiny!

Aka /bump, just in case.


----------

